# Buying 1st Cannondale



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

This will be my 1st road bike and want to make the right decision. I'm looking at either the
2012 Cannondale CAAD10 4 or the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix 5. 

At the moment the CAAD10 4 is $1,799.99 and the Cannondale SuperSix 5 is $1,800.00

I currently have a Hybrid which I am riding 50miles weekly and I want to ride more but the current bicycle gets uncmftble after 10miles or so. I ride for fitness at the moment but will use the new bicycle as a commuter and use to go on long rides. The terrain is mostly flat streets some hills and want to be able to climb challenging hills once I am up to par. I have never owned a road bicycle before and heard great reviews for both bicycles. 

Carbon or Aluminum? I hear carbon is lighter and "gives" for a more comfortable ride but the aluminum frame has the rigidity. I want a bicycle that will be a great starter for me and worth upgrading in the long run.

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For only $100 difference I would go with Suer six, it's usch as comfy bike all around.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

For the same price I would definitely choose the SuperSix 5. As Zamboni says it's a very comfortable bike but still very stiff and responsive. The 2012 CAAD10 4 comes with Rival (as far as I remember) and I don't think that's a huge upgrade over Shimano 105. 

The two frames are very alike but the SuperSix carbon frame has the advantage of being more comfortable where needed and very stiff where needed. Both frames would be a good platform to upgrade on in the future. 

Personally I bought the SuperSix with Shimano 105 although I could get a CAAD10 with Shimano Ultegra for the same price. And I have never looked back and questioned my choice. 

You will ride faster and further if you're comfortable and the bike is stiff in the right areas. You will not ride faster or further because of Rival or Ultegra.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

I beg to differ on the Rival being an upgrade......My cross bike has rival and my road bike has 105. The rival is def better performing and smoother shifting than over rated 105


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is not a fair comparison Rival is equivalent to Ultegra.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I'd get the Supersix 105. It's the frame that you want to make sure is the ideal part. You can always upgrade components later after they wear out.

SS 105 FTW

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## supersixter (Dec 21, 2011)

I am very happy I went with my 2011 Supersix 4, over the CAAD 9 or 10. The Supersix is worth the extra scratch, that's a penny well spent. $1799.99 vs $1800.00 That is my humble opinion. Both the Supersix and CAAD 10 are good frames to upgrade I was told by the salesman at my lbs. I found the bumps in the road to be less teeth rattling riding the Supersix. I'm sure you'll enjoy which ever one you decide on.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

zamboni said:


> For only $100 difference I would go with Suer six, it's usch as comfy bike all around.


There are 3 types of people in the world... those who are good at math, and those who aren't!


----------



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally got my 1st roadbike. I bought a Pristine condition 2007 Cannondale CAAD8 Optimo 1 w/ Shimano 105 Clipless pedals, Cleats and Shimano R077 shoes. I weighed it in at 16lbs. Was always kept inside, bought from original owner which put 50 miles total on the bike. Very happy with it. Thank you for all your help  Here is what it looks like:

<a href="https://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/jpn8801/?action=view&current=5Lc5I95Jd3K43Me3Ifc974a44f5dbf4181766.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/jpn8801/5Lc5I95Jd3K43Me3Ifc974a44f5dbf4181766.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Sweet bike! Enjoy!


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice. I have the Optimo 2 in blue. Bought last year after the orig owner put about the same miles on it. 

The stock tires are bad, I swapped to gatorskins. Also changed the seat. Other therm that the bike has been fantastic. You will enjoy it. Go ride!


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a Super Six 1 and it is the best bike I've ever owned. I had no complaints with the Caad 10 I tried, but the deal I got on the nos ss was too good not to jump on. Comfy, light, fast, and just awesome!


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good choice that was a great bike. Congrats!!!!


----------

